# تحضير الكلور المركز بطريقة تجارية



## amuhanna (25 فبراير 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​
*الاخوة المهندسين الكيميائيين الافاضل (ادارة ومشاركين) تحية مباركة لكم من فلسطين وبعد…*

*ارجو الافادة عن كيفية تحضير الكلور المركز لاغراض تجارية وذلك لان الكلور المركز تحتكره اسرائيل المحتلة*

*ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير *

*اخوكم*

*a-muhanna*

*غزة فلسطين*


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخى هل تقصد الكلور السائل ام الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم حدد وان شاء اللة افيدك


----------



## بلدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ، أرجوا أن تفيدني يا أخ/ محمد عبد العزيز ، بخصوص صناعة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم ، بشكل تجاري.
وشكراً جزيلاً مرة أخرى

م.وسام


----------



## محمود برنس (25 يناير 2009)

برجاء فتح هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (2 فبراير 2009)

م-وسام السلام عليكم واسف للتاخير هيبو كلوريت الصوديوم يصنع من اتحاد غاز الكلور مع محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المخفف تركيز 20% المشكلة هنا هتجيب غاز الكلور منين اسرائيل بتاخدوا هايبوا جاهز من شركة تراست فى بور سعيد انا موزع معتمد ليها وبشوف دة لوا نتى بتفكر تاخد اسطوانات وتصنع مينفعش من حيث الجدوى الاقتصادية الحل الوحيد انك تستورد من مصر اسالك الدعاء


----------



## tetork (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء انا اريد الافادة فى كيفية تحضير الكلور المركز المستخدم فى الصناعى زى اللى احنا بنشترية من بتاع المنظفات وشكرا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (5 فبراير 2009)

الكلور بتاع المنظفات هو محلول الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم وهو يستخدم كموبيض(مبيض)وانا قلت دة بيتعمل ازاى (وادعوا لاخوانكم فى غزة)


----------



## حسن المازي (6 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تقول تاني يا اخي ازاي بيتحضر الكلور السائل الستخدم كمبيض للملابس البيضاء


----------



## حسن المازي (6 فبراير 2009)

وايه هي نسبه الكلور للمحلول وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (7 فبراير 2009)

الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم غاز ا لكلور مذاب فى محلول مخفف من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وبيكون حوالى 12 جرام كلور و32 جرام صوديوم اكل لتر هيبو طبعا فية معادلة بتحكم التفاعل ونسبة الصودا الزيادة لتثبيت الغاز فى المحلول


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تشرح لنا طريقة استخراج غاز الكلور من ملح الطعام


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (14 فبراير 2009)

هل يوجد هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم على شكل بدرة يعني ليس سائل و شكرا


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانىnacl-na+clودة كان بيحصل زمان بالخلايا الزئبقية ودلوقتى بيعملوة بخلايا كهربية متقدمة جداوغالية قوى وممكن يتعمل بخلية اقطبها كربون او تيتانيوم نظريا ممكن بس انا جربت عمليا ادانى محلول تركيز الكلور فية ضعيف جدا بيطلع الكلور فى شكل غاز والصوديوم بيكون فى شكل مملغم بيخدوة يجففوة وبيعبوة فى شكاير وخد بالك احنا بنتكلم فى استثمار كبير


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (15 فبراير 2009)

لا الى بيكون على شكل بودر هو هيبو كلوريت كالسيوم مش صوديوم


----------



## azizdoughlas (1 يونيو 2009)

*صناعة Sodium Hypochlorite*

أخي العزيز
من الجيد افادة الاخرين بطرق تصنيع بعض الصناعات ولكن لا بد ان بكون عنهم الحد الادنى من الدرايه العلميه والامن والسلامه
عندما نتحدث عن صناعه مثل صناعة الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت فاننا نتحدث عن غاز الكلور وان هذا الغاز سام جدا 15 جزء من اليون اذا تم استنشاقها تؤدي الى الوفاه
على جميع الاحوال ساعطيك نبذة عن هذه الصناعة ومن ردك علي واسالتك اقرر اني سوف استمر معك ام لا ليس لانني ابخل في المعلومه ولكن حفاضا على سلامتك وسلامت من حولك
اولا:
يجب ان تتم هذه الصناعه بتوفر الموارد الرئيسيه اللازمه والتي جزء منها بيدك وجزء منها ليس بيدك وهي
1. المكان: يجب ان يكون بعيد عن اي تجمع سكاني على الاقل ب 300 متر
2. توفر طاقه كهربائيه لا يقل عن 200 امبير في المكان
3. توفر المياه (soft water)
4.توفر مصدر للكلورين الغاز باسطوانات ومتوفر في كل من مصر والأردن
5. توفر مصدر للصودا الكاوية sodium hydroxide تركيز 49-50% اقتصاديا اوفر
6. الامكانيه الماديه حيث يصل سعر المعدات عالميا المراد شراؤها 100 الف دولار على تصنيع ذو نطاق ضيق وطاقه انتاجيه 20 طن يوميا من المادة المركزه صوديوم هيبوكلورايت 12% وتكون تكلفة اللتر الواحد من التصنيع 10 سنت (0.1 دولار تقريبا)
7. لم يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اي ضرائب او جمارك او غيرها حيث انني لا اعلمها

قبل ان اكمل لا بد لك من تاكيد الموارد اعلاه وتوفرها ومن ثم اكمل

م. عبدالعزيز دغلس


----------



## nmost69 (1 يونيو 2009)

الاخ محمد عبد العزيز انا كنت عايز اعمل مشروع ومن لوازمة اسطوانات الكلور ولاكنى تراجعت بسبب مشاكل عاز الكلور والسلامة هل من الممكن اعطائى نبذة مختصرة لو اردت ان اشترى اسطونات الكلور


----------



## Engineer Lotfy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد عبد العزيز مح قال:


> يا اخى هل تقصد الكلور السائل ام الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم حدد وان شاء اللة افيدك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم لو انت لسه بتدور علي طريقة تصنيع الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت المركز دلني اذا كنت تقدر توفر غاز الكلور والصودا الكاوية السايلة وحجم الخزان اللي تقدر تشتغل فيه وانا بدلك علي الطريقة والتصميم من الاف الي الياء
تحياتي لكل اهل غزة


----------



## حسان طنبري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت الشرح يكون وا في ومفصل حتى نفهم


----------



## kadhim ali (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تقنية تركيز الهيبو كلورات غالية جدا وانا عندي مراسلات مع شركة  Electrichlor hypochlorite generators 
هذه مقدمة عرضهم لي لوحدة الهايبو المركزة 12%
​​The following describes the basis for the provision of brine system on-site hypochlorite generators as per the RFQ and Electrichlor Hypochlorite Generator’s Inc Manufacturer’s Description.​​Chlorination Requirements​​Type of System:​​Brine Production Requirement:125,000 kg/d NaHOCl​​Chlorination System​​Rating: 2 x 52kg/h of Equivalent Chlorine​​Power at Rated Load: 2 x 216kW Brine/hypochlorite –​​Flow Rate: 2 x 6500 l/h Hypochlorite Concentration: 8000 mg/l​​​​Power Available 380V, 3 ph, 50Hz .​​Overview ​​Electrichlor hypochlorite generators are skid mounted on an aluminum C channel base with powder coated, marine grade IP-54 (NEMA 4X) aluminum control and electrolytic cells cubicles. The hypochlorite required is derived from a saturated (260%) brine solution that is piped to each generator with softened water to dilute the brine solution to between 3 and 4%. The brine is then recirculated multiple times through the electrolytic cells to raise the hypochlorite concentration to 8000 mg/l. Because the temperature of the solution is raised with every pass, the heated solution is cooled in a titanium heat exchanger to below 250C to ensure maximum brine to hypochlorite transfer.​​As Electrichlor hypochlorite generators are of the “Constant Flow” type, the brine in flow rate equals the hypochlorite out flow rate. The incoming saturated brine to each generator is piped from a salt saturator and the outgoing hypochlorite routed to a degas/storage vessel.​​Electrichlor recommends that the degas tank/storage vessel be a nexus lined, FRP, cone bottom tank(s) to mitigate precipitate build up. The degas/storage tank(s) are supplied with ambient air from redundant blowers to lower the hydrogen/air mixture to 5% of the “Lower Explosion Level”​​​​A common Local Control Panel (LCP) houses a GE-Fanuc PLC with Versamax I/O and is equipped with an Operator’s touch screen for each generator. A Motor Control Center (MCC), supplies electric power to each generator and their common skid mounted pumps and blowers. An I/O cubicle is also provided for installation adjacent to the MCC to integrate the MCC equipment with the control system. As RO water is used for the process, there will be minimal calcium and magnesium build up in the electrolytic cells. However, to ensure that any build up does not cause the cell efficiency to drop, a fixed acid cleaning system has been provided. It is recommended that an acid clean be carried out on each generator on a monthly basis until the extent of the buildup is known.​​2.0 Equipment Included​​2.1 Hypochlorite generators, equipped as follows​​• Polyethylene powder coated marine grade Aluminum equipment skid​​• Powder coated marine grade aluminum NEMA 4X cell cabinet and electrical control cubicle housing remote GE Versamax I/O for each generator control​​• Emergency stop push button​​• Electrichlor 4000A electrolytic cells​​• A non flammable liquid immersed 4200A, 6 pulse transformer/ rectifier​​• Schedule 80 CPVC piping for pressures greater than 3 Barg and schedule 40 UPVC for pressures below 3 Barg​​• Instrumentation​​• Skid mounted chiller​​• Titanium core hypochlorite heat exchanger​​• Redundant hypochlorite circulating pumps​​• Redundant chilled water pumps 2.2 Auxiliary Equipment​​• Hypochlorite generators “Local Control Panel” housing a 12” Quick-panel Operator’s touch screen for each generator and a GE-Fanuc PLC with Versamax I/O​​• Motor Control Center with motor starters as shown on the Single Line Diagrams​​• A marine grade aluminum “Brine Pumps Skid” complete with 3 mag-drive pumps, with composite housing and impeller​​• A skid mounted, 1500 liter HDPE acid cleaning tank and acid pump with a kynar body and impeller • Unpacking & Installation Instructions​​​​• Brine tank with level transmitter (4-20mA​​Hypochlorite degas/storage tank(s)​​• Hypochlorite pump skid with redundant (2) mag-drive pumps, with composite housing and impeller​​• Equipment unloading and placement​​​​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف يكون مبيض الملابس هو معقم مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## تأبط مفاعلا (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء احببت المشاركة في هذا الموضوع وارجو ان تكون ذات فائدة
الكلور يصنع تجاريا عبر ثلاث طرق كلها تعتمد على التحليل الكهروكيميائي للمحلول المحلي المركز (300 جرام\لتر) وتحتاج طاقة كهربائة كبيرة في المتوسط 2.4 kamps/m2 تلك الطرق هي:
1. الخلاياء الكهربائة التي تعمل بتقنية الزئبق وهي محدودة الان في قليل من المصانع في اوروبا ولتأثيراتها البيئة يعمل الان على تحويلها 
2. خلايا اغشية الاسبستوس (Diaphragm Cells) وهي تقنية ظهرت في السبعينات ولا تزال تعمل رغم اني التحدي الاكبر في استبدال الاسبستوس ببدائله الاخرى المكلفة
3. التقنية الاخيرة والتي تعمل بها كل المصانع المنشأه بعج 1985 هي (Membrane Electrloyzer) 
يتم انتاج من تلك الخلايا على اختلاف التعقيدات التي في تلك التكنولوجيا الكلور من الانود والهيدروجين والصوديوم هيدروكسايد من الكاثود نحن العرب انتاج قليل ولا اعرف سوى السعودية وقطر ينتجون كلور ليتفاعل مع الاثلين فينتج مادة مهم جدا EDC والتي يحول معظمها في الى PVC or VCM رغم انا تتطبيقات الكلور عالية جدا لكن ....

http://www.eurochlor.org/tree
ولكم بالغ التحية


----------



## seara (11 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافاده بتحضير الكلور التجاري بطريقه التحليل الكهربي


----------



## ahmedch (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اود معرفة كيفية تحويل الكلور الخام البودر الى كلور %12


----------



## sayedibahim (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## COCl2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

خود كاسة مي و ذوب فيها ملح طعام NaCl 
قطب سالب (مسمار حديد أو اي معدن ثاني لأنو لن يتفاعل)
قطب موجب (قضيب جرافيت من: البطارية العادية بس المشكلة قصير جدا لذا اربط عدة أقطاب ببعضها , الجرافيت اللي بقلم الرصاص بس هاد رقيق كثير و بيتآكل بسرعة , الافضل قضيب لحام لانومكون من نحاس مطلي بالجرافيت) طبعا في غير الجرافيت و افض مثل البلاتين (غالي جدا) أو تتطلي بآكاسيد معدنية موصلة 
خود شاحن تيار مستمر وشغل 

[FONT=&quot]التفاعلات عند السالب:[/FONT]
e- + Na+ à Na
[FONT=&quot]التفاعلات عند الموجب:[/FONT]
2cl- =2e- + cl2
2OH- = H20 + 0 + 2e-
Cl- + O = ClO-
[FONT=&quot]بالنهاية:[/FONT]
Na+ + OCl- = Na+OCl-[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التفاعل من حرارة 20 سي و أغلب الناتج بيكون [/FONT]NaOCl[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حرارة أعلى من 20 الى 60 أغلب الناتج [/FONT]NaClO3
[FONT=&quot]حرارة أعلى [/FONT]NaOCl4[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا كل ما ارتفعت الحرارة حيتآكل القطب اكثر مشا نهيك الجرافيت بيشتغل منيح مشان الهيبوكلوريت أما كلورات وفوق الكلورات حيعمل مشاكل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مشان سمية غاز الكلور مبالغ فيها زيادة عن اللزوم يعني لا تخاف منه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كلامي عن تجربة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تركيز [/FONT]NaOCl[FONT=&quot] التجاري تقريبا 6% لأنو بتركيز أعلى بيتفسخ الى [/FONT]NaClO3[FONT=&quot] بمرور الوقت و بالنهاية بيثبت عند 6% وذاا بدك تحتفظ بالتركيز العالي لازم تخزن بمكان بارد[/FONT]


----------



## grand true (26 يونيو 2011)

اقصى نسبة للكلور الغازى المضاف لمحلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (الصودا الكاوية المخففة بالماء المقطر تركيز الصودا 20 %) هى 12 % وهذا التركيز لا يصلح للملابس سوف يدمرها لان الهيبو المباع فى الاسواق تركيز الكلور فيه لا يزيد عن 3 % ولا ننصح باستخدامه فى عسيل الملابس لانه يضعف نسيجها وانما هو للتنظيف السيراميك والاحواض والسيارات


----------



## grand true (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا لمساهمتكم محلول الهيبو كلورايد صوديوم يباع فى شركة مصر لصناعاة الكيماويات بالاسكندرية وبشركة تراست(سنمار حاليا ) ببورسعيد وتركيز الكلور فيه عالى ويصل الى 12 % والتجار يخففونه بالماء المقطر أو العادى الى 3 % و1.5 % ليناسب اغراض الاستخدام التنظيف والغسيل وصعب جدا تصنيعه خارج هذه الشركات لضرورة وجود وحدة حقن لتجهيز اسطوانة كلور معبأة وتكلفة الاسطوانة وتأميناها ونقلها واسطوانات احتياطية وتنكات مبطنة للتفاعل ورصيد صودا كاوية مخزن الموضوع كبير على من يرغب فى التصنيع الكامل وجدواه الاقتصادية ضعيفة جدا لصعوبة المنافسة وارتفاع تكلفة الانتاج بالمقارنة بهذه الشركات الكبيرة


----------



## mohamed mosaa (18 يوليو 2011)

الهبيوكلوريت صوديوم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------

